# Bait/fishing buckets



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Hi all,................I do drywall for a living and end up with a few empty joint compound buckets every week.

I also work close with alot of painters who throw alot of grey paint buckets away and they are "approx" 1 gallon larger.

It beats paying 4 dollars at the Home Depot.

Drop me a line and I'll hook you up with a couple.


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

Yeah, I'll take a couple..not for the yak, but for work and for watering. Bring 'em tomorrow if you have room!


----------

